# cups - na siłe dodaje drukarke

## radek-s

Witam.

Mam problem z nowa wersja cups.

Mimo ze drukarka (hp lj 1012) juz jest zainstalowana, cups dodaje ja po raz drugi...

mam wiec drukarki:

```
hp-LaserJet-1012

HP_LaserJet_1012_USB_00CNFD157101_HPLIP

```

co jest tego powodem!?

----------

## dylon

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Mam problem z nowa wersja cups.
> 
> [/code]
> ...

 

Pewnie to, ze wersje 1.4.x maja problemy z psychika i nie chca obslugiwac drukarek na usb  :Smile: 

Na bugzilli juz blad zgloszony... wiec czekaj albo wroc do 1.3.x  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *radek-s wrote:*   Witam.
> 
> Mam problem z nowa wersja cups.
> 
> [/code]
> ...

 

dziwne SOA #512  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dylon

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dziwne SOA #512 

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/285166

Np. moj samsung mp2010 jest niewidoczny dla cupsa  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792745.html

----------

## radek-s

1. cups na siłe dodaje mi (sam) istniejaca juz drukarke (ta nowa drukarka nie drukuje), zostaje ustawiona jako domyślna

2. drukarka ktora ja sam dodałem zostaje ustawiona w stan wstrzymania

3. za kazdym razem musze wybrac "wznow drukarke" aby drukowała drukarka dodana przeze mnie......

----------

## Apaczus

Radek, a nie możesz usunąć starej a zostawić tę, którą cups rozpoznaje (oczywiście pod warunkiem, że ta rozpoznawana działa prawidłłowo) ?

może oprócz błędu o którym się tutaj pisze jest jeszcze jakaś opcja w cupsie znajdywania drukarki?  :Wink:  może trzeba to wyłączyć?

----------

## radek-s

nawet jak tak zrobie, to i tak cups doda sobie druga.

1. nie ma drukarek - start kompa - jest

2. restart

3. jest juz druga:)

4. kolejna - trzecia juz sie nie dodaje:p

----------

## Belliash

ja przepraszam - lekko OT... ale to jest co najmniej dziwne - bo u mnie nie wystepuje NIC z wymienionych w tym watku...  :Confused: 

----------

